# My heart is sad... :(



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. The poodle "pack" that Sunny has been adopted into out at Fermilab in Batavia, Illinois, consists of all spoos (several from Cabryn) and one who has Addison's (not sure where is from tho) -- Xander -- and he is 9 years old. He is on medication and was diagnosed quite some time ago and is doing well. Sunny will get to meet him on Christmas, as he was not there on our initial visit. I am not totally sure what is involved or how debilitating it is for the dog, but Xander is a really big black spoo and handsome as ever and seems to doing well.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a pretty boy. I am sending good thoughts to him. He certainly looks healthy in his pictures. Addisons is treatable, but will be a forever treatment. I am so glad they are willing to do it. I, too, hope she puts it on poodle health registry.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

outwest said:


> He certainly looks healthy in his pictures.


Thanks OW... these are pictures I took of him when he lived with us two years ago... He still looks great, but was acting so strangely last night. I'm glad the owners didn't decide to ignore the beginning symptoms. 

Thanks for the healing thoughts, too guys!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Barb...I am so sorry! That sucks! I will be hoping if it is Addisons that they can get him on the right medication regimen so he can continue to thrive. Thank goodness the family has enough money to look after him well.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel is sending a lot of poodle hugs and kisses while I am keeping Dolce in my thoughts. Addisons is not curable but it's definitely treatable. We are hoping for the best for Dolce and his family.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Merlin, Alex and especially Pippin are sending positive vibes to Dolce. He looks like Pippin's big twin! Same coloring!  

These stories are always so heartbreaking (dog tied to a chain outside). It makes me sick! But I'm so glad Dolce found a great forever home. Every dog deserves one and people who abuse or neglect dogs deserve punishments I can't mention here.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Merlin, Alex and especially Pippin are sending positive vibes to Dolce. He looks like Pippin's big twin! Same coloring!
> 
> These stories are always so heartbreaking (dog tied to a chain outside). It makes me sick! But I'm so glad Dolce found a great forever home. Every dog deserves one and people who abuse or neglect dogs deserve punishments I can't mention here.


Thanks again, everyone! I'm passing along each of your well-wishes to Dolce's family! I work with Judy, so I'll be sure to get updates as they happen.

Rowan- Dolce DOES look like Pippin's big twin! :lol:

Dolce's back-story is rather sad, but luckily he found the RIGHT home to care for him forever! Dolce was purchased and shippped from a breeder in Texas by some corporate big-wig here in town. This man had Dolce only until he was about 9 months old and then had to "get rid of him"... I have spoken to the original owner due to some weird coincidences, and if I remember correctly, the rehoming had something to do with living arrangements changing and him not being able to have a dog anymore...

He sold Dolce to a family with two-year-old twin boys. The wife worked full time and the husband was on disability. Since the husband was the prime caretaker, that's when Dolce's living conditions rather plummeted... The man was physically unable to walk Dolce and they had no fence around the yard, so they'd hook Dolce up to about a 10 foot chain tie-out which was right outside their door... Unfortunately, there were about 6 or 8 stairs directly outside their door, so when Dolce was hooked to the chain and went down the stairs, he had about 2 or 3 feet of chain left to move around at the bottom of the steps!

_Fortunately_, he was only with this family for about 4 months when they realized they didn't have the ability to care for him as he needed, and luckily we saw their ad in the classifieds. This was in December of 2009... _Unfortunately_, we were his 3rd home in his first year of life (4th if you count the breeder's home!!)

So, now he's at his 5th and FINAL home - and these are the people he needed to find so he'd have someone committed to caring for him during this health crisis. I'm just grateful that we could be a bridge to his forever family! This is one of the reasons I LOVE fostering so much!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you, plumcrazy, for that very up-lifting Dolce background story and for your new home success for him.

Dolce is a beautiful animal and Addison's disease sounds very scary. But, I was afraid that reading this thread would be the worst news, so I am very thankful that it is not. I just donated to Lucien, a spoo in Florida, who is being treated for Lupus. I've never heard of that, either, and I know something about it in humans. So, I wonder........ 

Some of my experiences with vets, doctors and diagnoses have been negative, and my animals and I have suffered from "standard of care" treatments. As I have suggested before, I now prefer first to err on the side of non-harmful healing substances and techniques. In any case, I would look for several opinions before being certain the medication does not have long-term, detrimental side affects.

I wish Dolce and his family well and am happy to hear that he will have the best of care.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

petitpie said:


> I just donated to Lucien, a spoo in Florida, who is being treated for Lupus. I've never heard of that, either, and I know something about it in humans. So, I wonder........


Thanks, petipie! My first-ever-mine-all-mine dog, a miniature dachshund named Meika, had canine lupus!!

She was diagnosed at about 5 years of age and once her life-long medications were dialed to fit her needs, she lived another 5 wonderful years. At about 10 years of age, she was diagnosed with bladder cancer and that was the beginning of the end for her... The cancer meds and the lupus meds were contraindicated and could not be given together. The vet made the decision to stop the lupus meds in favor of the cancer meds, but Meika's tiny body couldn't do without the lupus meds... There really was no good scenario at that point. I held Meika in my arms and escorted her to wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge on May 14, 2009.

If Dolce does as well on his meds as Meika did for the five years she was on them - no one will ever guess he's sick! 

Thanks again, all!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Plumcrazy, thanks again.....I was just thinking about Tiffany, Lucien, and Dolce. Please let us know how Dolce is doing from time to time.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Lots of positive, healing thoughts to Dolce.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

We are sending healing vibes, positive thoughts and cyber hugs to this beautiful boy. Tell your friend that with medication, Dolce is going to be just fine. I know several poodles with Addisons. One, Kelly lived to the ripe old age of 12. A friend's spoo was diagnosed with Addisons at the tender age of 2 and he comes from a very highly regarded breeder...sigh. Initially he lost a lot of weight and wasn't himslef, but fast forward two months and he's gained weight, his energy level is back to what it was and he is doing great. You wouldn't know there is anything wrong with him.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a sad story - but glad that Dolce has such wonderful people who will look after him. Please keep us posted on this good boy.
Sending hugs and licks to Dolce and his family!


----------

